# Incubation Tub



## Marzzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Made this today...

What's everyone's thoughts good bad ? I'm obviously using the over water method....

####For BHP eggs####

Any tips ?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 10, 2013)

Good idea, but I would be a little concerned about rust


----------



## congo_python (Oct 10, 2013)

Is it stainless steel ? if so what grade......... and if its gal forget about it.


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Stainless steel = )
Not sure but I got it from sheet metal fabrication joint so should be decent he said it defiantly won't rust...

Should I put perlite up on the tray with the eggs ?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 10, 2013)

What size is the box? Looks a bit small for a clutch of BHP eggs.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like one of the 5L Sistema tubs.


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah 5 L sistema 250mm x 215mm depth of 100mm


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 10, 2013)

Mmmmmm, probably small. Especially if you not there to collect them as they are laid

IMO of course


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Defiantly banking on being here when she lays on holidays so I'm home 24/7.... If not I have 10 litre sistema tubs as well. Like the fit of the 5L better. Wish I stuck with the 10 now. Well if I get another night egg free I'll make another 2 10 litre ones


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 10, 2013)

10L would definitely be better IMO.
Not sure how the eggs will react on metal........never tried that so a thin layer of vermiculite or pearlite might be a good idea but see what others think. Someone on here may have tried eggs directly onto metal gauze


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> 10L would definitely be better IMO.
> Not sure how the eggs will react on metal........never tried that so a thin layer of vermiculite or pearlite might be a good idea but see what others think. Someone on here may have tried eggs directly onto metal gauze



Hopefully I get some opinions, I guess if I don't get enough. I could always do water/vermiculite.


----------



## FAY (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks good BUT, I would be concerned about the eggs rolling.


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 10, 2013)

FAY said:


> Looks good BUT, I would be concerned about the eggs rolling.



I've got perlite to place on top unfortunately I couldn't get the big perlite so I had to get fly screen to go under the perlite. So it goes stainless tray>fly screen>perlite>BHP Eggs

Everything seems to always lead to a complication lol..


----------



## mungus (Oct 10, 2013)

FAY said:


> Looks good BUT, I would be concerned about the eggs rolling.



Clumps dont roll.......


----------



## mungus (Oct 10, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> I've got perlite to place on top unfortunately I couldn't get the big perlite so I had to get fly screen to go under the perlite. So it goes stainless tray>fly screen>perlite>BHP Eggs
> 
> Everything seems to always lead to a complication lol..



NO perlite buddy......
if it gets wet, it will absorb water like a sponge and your eggs are history.


----------



## FAY (Oct 11, 2013)

They are not always in clumps...mr smarty..:lol:





mungus said:


> Clumps dont roll.......


----------



## zulu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wont be fitting a clumped batch of bhp eggs in that little container. Its not to complicated just get a say 10 litre container buy a bag of vermiculite that has been sealed then half fill the container, put aspidites eggs in half buried or covered dont matter and cook at 31 C.


----------

